# Skandalfoto von Emma Watson



## HoBre (21 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

von Emma Watson soll es wohl ein Skandalfoto geben auf dem sie ihre Brüste entblöst. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruß HoBre


----------



## 007xy1 (21 Juli 2009)

Es hat sich herausgestellt das es fake Bilder von ihr sind.


----------



## Buterfly (21 Juli 2009)

Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, handelt es sich bei den besagten Bildern um Fakes. Leider nix gewesen


----------



## HoBre (22 Juli 2009)

Schade.....naja


----------



## Punisher (22 Aug. 2013)

schade schade, aber das kommt sicher noch


----------



## willis (22 Aug. 2013)

auch schade, ich warte schon soooooo lange drauf


----------

